

Python Software Foundation Reaches Settlement, Ends Trademark Dispute - jnoller
http://pyfound.blogspot.com/2013/03/python-software-foundation-reaches.html

======
ChuckMcM
What a pleasantly amicable settlement of what could have been a thorny issue.
I get so used to people trying to abuse patents and trademarks I'm now shocked
when they say "Oh, ok, I see what you mean, fine we'll do this differently."

~~~
gph
Yea, it's nice to see. Though the cynical side of my brain is thinking that
Veber backed down because they knew their customer base is basically all
techies and they might not want to piss them off. If Veber was in a different
business line and had branded and trademarked let's say their line of high
performance tyres, I think they might not have backed down so readily.

Still glad it worked out, Veber deserves credit for that no matter the
ultimate motive.

Edit: Guess I'm mistaken, thanks for the correction duskwuff

~~~
duskwuff
If the trademark application had been for tyres, the issue wouldn't have
arisen at all.

Trademarks are usually registered for a specific category of goods or services
-- hence, we can have Monster energy drinks and Monster.com job search and
Monster cables all trademarked by different companies, since they're all
different categories. The issue here was that Veber was trying to register a
"Python" trademark that would have conflicted with the PSF's existing use of
the name.

------
shared4you
Was this a financial settlement? If yea, how much did PSF had to pay? The post
doesn't talk about it.

~~~
briancurtin
The details of the settlement are not public.

-press release author

------
Nux
Well, that's some free advertising/exposure.

I don't believe they are in the hosting business and don't know what Python
is. They're either idiots or at the contrary, quite clever. Had they gone
through with it though, they might have suffered a bit of wrath from some
anonymous pythonistas... I could see it happen. :-D

~~~
duskwuff
They're definitely in the hosting business. Either that, or they've put a heck
of a lot of effort into making it look like they are. :P

<http://veber.co.uk/>

------
kriro
The wording "Python software language" from the PR kind of makes me think that
their business folks do indeed not know what Python is.

Either way, great that this got settled pretty quickly :)

------
whatshisface
Can someone explain to me why anyone would want to sue the python foundation?
I mean, maybe if the company was unrelated to programming... but a hosting
company? Wouldn't they know?

~~~
Leftium
[The CEO]confirmed that he'd not involved any technical staff in the decisions
he'd made about the Python product brand, and told me he regretted that as it
would probably have helped him understand the likely reaction to his trademark
challenge.

Source: [http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/simon-
says/2013/02/respondi...](http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/simon-
says/2013/02/responding-to-pythons-batsignal/index.htm)

Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5248328>

